# Barnsdale ClassicX - Wow



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Great shooting,I'm looking to give a round wheel a try myself


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Day2 tuning in a sight ... am going to go shoot my BB recurve for a while now to get a snap shot of reality - M


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Last post before I end up sounding like I'm selling something - tuned out to 50 today in the rain - lost a few vanes range finding in the grass otherwise bow's a keeper - M.










40 ...









50 ...


----------



## kestimator (Jul 14, 2010)

Good shooting! Congrats on the super finger rig!!


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Still am trying to figure out what it is that makes this such a forgiving rig - still don't have it properly balanced for release but the grip is a great fit for me & the weight makes it very stable - just seems thst i can get away with more form errors compared to most anything else I've shot to date - more educated minds than mine probably would know the answer - M


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Markliep said:


> Still am trying to figure out what it is that makes this such a forgiving rig - still don't have it properly balanced for release but the grip is a great fit for me & the weight makes it very stable - just seems thst i can get away with more form errors compared to most anything else I've shot to date - more educated minds than mine probably would know the answer - M


It's really long, that makes it easy to shoot. I know I've fallen into the parallel limb paradigm and do my best to shoot the shorter bows. Shooting a longer bow though makes me remember why we always say longer is generally better.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Finally got some standardized arrows & between taking care of family Xmas duties got a chance to set things up ...am dreaming of a day when I can consistently group like the bottom 4 with my BB recurve ... in the meantime I'll take what I can get & keep on working on expansion through to release - M.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I have 2 Barnsdale bows.One like yours.
My favorite of the 2, is the one that has the double re-curve limbs. Just smooth with the cast shot.
If you every get a chance to pic a set of double re-curve limbs up. Go for them. [ Later


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

OP, you asked what makes it so forgiving? Once upon a time in another life I was a staff shooter for a certain company and all my bows had the shoot through cable systems. When you put that on a bow with this type of geometry you get a very forgiving and smooth shooting bow.


----------



## Myke56 (Dec 24, 2013)

First post...barnsdale classic x shoot through being delivered in late January. 48#, 45.5 ata. First compound after years of long bows and recurves. Indoor dots main shooting use , also 900 (40,50,60) matches intended use. Any suggestions on arrow spine, rest and plunger appreciated. Fingers only shooting.

I am looking forward to the Barnsdale discussions on the site. I tried a Hoyt Vantage LTD before I made my BB decision. It was slow and sloppy in many areas. Main issue was with draw inconsistency and getting the center shot right with several different rest systems. String walking was a nightmare when trying to get the cam timing set. From what I am reading the BB is the only way to go. Thanks for any help and suggestions.

Myke56


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

I still have a shibuya plunger & Hoyt super rest on it but i did contact David Barnsdale re rest options - he used a Star Hunter rest to win at Vegas so I have a couple ordered - he also added info that he'd heard that both the Timberdoodle & Free Flyte worked well too for finger release - am currently shooting 18m with Platinum Plus 2213 @60# & will likely go to carbon once the snows gone - interested to hear what you & others have to say - am thinking some Easton Lightspeeds - M


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

tried bodoodle rests about three times now and keep returning to the aae free flytes . i was shooting 2013's and bought carbon one's but quickly sold them and bought some acc's which have proved to be very satisfactory .


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If any of you guys hear foo neon these used in RH around or under 50# would like to try one Just cannot experiment at the cost of I new bow. My hunting rig is a parallel limb and I am happy with it but always interested in trying things new to me. Tried Hoyt's and not any better for me than my New Breed would love to play with one of these though


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Markliep said:


> I still have a shibuya plunger & Hoyt super rest on it but i did contact David Barnsdale re rest options - he used a Star Hunter rest to win at Vegas so I have a couple ordered - he also added info that he'd heard that both the Timberdoodle & Free Flyte worked well too for finger release - am currently shooting 18m with Platinum Plus 2213 @60# & will likely go to carbon once the snows gone - interested to hear what you & others have to say - am thinking some Easton Lightspeeds - M


Keep an eye out for old Golden Key Futura rests as no one picked up some of his best designs, Pacesetter, Franks Super Rest, Star Hunter, Rising Star, Huntmaster, Arro Trac, and of course springy rests. Sad that rests have become so expensive when GKF rests were so simple and had all of the adjustment that one could ask for as well as durability with most of their rests <$12.


----------

